# Anti D's should be a big no no



## CASS508 (Aug 12, 2007)

anyone thinking of going anywhere near anti D's DONT. read this site first (see link). Anyone thinking of using anti D's dont, read this first it may save your life


----------



## 20840 (Dec 9, 2005)

I suggest you should actually do some research before posting this link.If you had a clue, you might actually find out that low dose AD treatment for people with IBS is actually quite effective. This DVD you have linked to is targeting AD treatment at doses that actually alter your state of being. How's that relevant to the treatment for IBS?


----------



## CASS508 (Aug 12, 2007)

well, because any level of AD alters your being,anything that messes with your brain isn't good no matter what the alleged effects could be. yes we all would like a magic pill to solve this problem but not just anything no matter what the lasting effects are.


----------



## 20840 (Dec 9, 2005)

It's up to the individual to decide whether, in this case a low dose treatment, is effecting their state-of-being in a negative way. Some people can tolerate certain AD drugs once the negative effects wear off, others can't adapt to a certain type and have the intelligence to stop using them.The fact is, our (being people with IBS) bodies are already out-of-whack, wether it's a bowel-nerve/bowel-brain related issue or something more specific that hasn't been discovered yet. I'll let ADs "mess" with my brain to help the problem, as far as I'm concerned just because we are born with certain flaws which makes us suseptible to IBS, doesn't mean with have to live with its full wraith.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

Cass - I am deeply disturbed and deeply offended by the posting of a frankly sensationalist and over-simplistic article. As another poster said - DO YOUR RESEARCH. I'm not just posting here so strongly on my behalf and but behalf of anyone who is unlucky enough to suffer from a mental illness - depression, bi-polar disorder, anxiety, psychosis - I could go on and on.Anti-depressants have given me back my life - as to the very long-term effects - well thats something I MAY have to live with. You have to remember - anti-depressants are very ideosyncratic by their very nature. Yes, some of the potential side-effects are very alarming but they in no way impact on many, many people, like me, who have got their lives back because of them.There are many folk who post and read these sites who are very vulnerable and to post sensationalist "literature" (if I can call it that) I think is irresponsible.Of course, nobody is suggesting the prescription of anti-depressants should be taken lightly and I would concur that they are over-prescribed - but all too often (as now) - we only see the "black" side of the story. Please think before posting threads like this again I beg you.Sue


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree with Sue. I would never advise anyone to take any drug lightly but my gosh for many people they have given them their lives back. I know people who have been suidical, who have had thoughts of hurting their children, or who were housebound. Some have been helped simply by therapy and others have needed medication. It is always a tough decision but when your quality of life is so poor, many of us would rather take a drug and try to bear or minimize the side effects. I got to the point in college, that I'd rather live a few happy years than 60 unhappy anxious depressed years. Even people with other issues like chronic disabling migraines have found such a new quality of life with antidepressants.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

this isnt the first time they have posted this on these boards. I challenged them in another thread on this very topic.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks chaps - I think the prognosis is a bit better than "a few happy years" - hope so, I'm only just a week or so shy of my 45th birthday.Sue


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

I think so too. Usually when you are at the point that you need them, you'll take anything over the way you feel. As much as the drug companies hype them up and downplay the side effects, some people overplay the risks.My husband has been on the same one as you - Remeron - for the most part of about 7 years and we really don't notice much other than the drowsiness. He is now on a much lower dose though - I can't recall the MG, just one pill per day.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"The Citizens Commission on Human Rights was co-founded in 1969 *by the Church of Scientology*"This also gets me"blazes the bright light of truth on the brutal pseudoscience and the multi-billion pound fraud that is psychiatry." "We think you have the right to know the cold, hard facts about psychiatry, its practitioners and the threat they pose to our children."yet"CCHR members include prominent psychiatrists"Funny also the Church of Scientology uses psychology to get members to join it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh well said Eric - don't get me started on them - those remarks Tom Cruise - ill-researched, ill-founded and totally without empathy - though, I understand, he did have the grace to apologise to Brook Shields - big of him???Of course they have their problems but all too often, the popular press and of course the internet paints an unnecessary and irrespondibly gloomy picture.Sue


----------



## Lilly1 (Jul 24, 2007)

I agree with y'all. This is just sensationalistic ####. It's an individual choice, after one has done their research.


----------



## ImissCoffee (Nov 8, 2007)

Edit- I made a smartass Tom Cruise comment and then realized he'd been mentioned already. Sorry.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,I agree with you all -- antidep is a very effecitve treatment for some (if not many) IBSers, and most dr.s a very responsible and won't give people more than one type at a time. Dr.s also closely monitor their patients when they first start antidep treatment. Unless absolutely necessary, most dr.s won't have their patients on it forever -- whenever suitable or whenever a patient has to, dr.s will also help him/her to quit the antidep, although it is generally not recommended (unless one has to, due to side effects for example) to quit an effective antidep until 6 months after the starting point so that patients won't suffer from severe relapses. It does look like an over-sensationalized website without bothering with the actual facts. Here's also a similar discussion:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=91026So, when you do need antideps, you do -- and if it does good, then it is good to take it.Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Talking to my cousin, who is a GP here in Britain and from discussions re my treatment with my own, very sympathetic and realistic GP - there is a "sea change" of thought re those of us who probably have chronic depression - I'm resigned to probably be on my medication for life, well certainly for the foreseeable future and I don't view this with unnecessary pessimism either - I see treatment for my condition as similar to treatment of say diabetics - you would no more deny them insulin than somebody like me antidepressant medication.As to the side-effects - well I've been on 30mg mitrazapene for nearly 2 years now - and the only side-effect - so far - has been weight gain - it went on initially and I've stayed more or less the same, probably a stone overweight for that period of time. In the great scheme of things - yes, I'd love to be thinner - but if being a size 14 is the price I have to pay for good mental health and quality of life - well I'll take that any day.It really is time we got rid of preconceived notions about anti-depressants, yes, they are serious medicines and should be treated with the respect they deserve, all kinds do not suit all people, they are very ideosyncratic and may take 6-8 weeks to work - but frankly, without them, I'd be dead and I'm sure I'm not alone on this.Please stay away from sensationalist rubbish, do your research, work closely with your health-care professionals and stay well - all who need them whether short or long-term and whether to help manage IBS symptoms or for the treatment of depression and/or anxiety.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Sue ~Thanks for adding this comment!Sorry I wasn't focusing on talking about patients who have depression as a major symptom (I probably should have mentioned my intention over there first) -- my previous post on this thread was focusing on IBSers who need to use antideps to treat their IBS. For many people with IBS (they may or may not be depressed or anxious, although depression and anxiety can and very often come along with IBS), antideps are a good option for them because it not only balances their brain chemicals, but also _can make their IBS better because the antideps have either constipation or diarrhea as one of their side effects_. However, for some IBSers the C or D side effect may be too strong for them (e.g., some with alternating IBS (IBS-A) may not be able to take some antideps because some _will _throw them to the other extreme; or when people have other life plans like planning a family or breast-feeding; or when an antidep makes a person suicidal instead of making them less depressed, which is rare but could happen esp in teens and young adults), in these cases the dr. does need to work with the patient to quit the one that's not working and/or keep finding one that is. Even for women who plan to be pregnant, if their depression is severe to the point that they can't come off meds, their dr.s are able to closely monitor them and their unborn baby to minimize the risk -- but that's only a last resort.Again, sorry that I didn't clearly articulate this focus of my previous post (took it for granted that we're talking about treating IBS with antideps). Hope I've made more sense this time around Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh no worries Cherrie - sorry, its a bit of a hobbyhorse of mine and thank goodness the medical profession realise that some of us need them for the long-haul. I've been educated about their other use - it seemed abit odd to me but I was on my own admission completely clueless and folk on here have educated me about how they work in low doseages for folk with severe IBS symptoms. Infact a mate of mine was on a very low dosage of prozac to control D symptoms.So, we all live and learn.Sue


----------

